# Crappie Angler Mag



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

There is a new crappie magazine that just published it's first issue. It is The Crappie Angler and it is published by the great folks at Grizzly Jigs in Mo.
$20 a year for 6 issues. And I am proud to say that the Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club was picked as one of 4 clubs in the U.S. to be featured in the mag. You need to check it out at www.crappieanglermagazine.com


----------

